# Alternative zu Klick pedale: Plattform mit Pins?



## walter021 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

komme mit klickies gar nicht zurecht. habe dann bis jetzt immer solche gefahren, da mir gewicht sehr wichtig ist:






wellgos (~250g) bei denen ich selbst pins reindrehte. also löcher bohren, gewinde reinschneiden. 
bin aber mit grip immer noch nicht zufrieden.


jetzt bin ich auf wellgo mg1 mit titanachse (300g) gestoßen:





sind solche pedale uphill zu gebrauchen?
was meint ihr?


----------



## lithi (1. Oktober 2010)

Zu der von dir gestellten Frage kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben, da ich keinen Vergleich habe. Aber ich hätte da ne weitere Möglichkeit für dich.

Im Singlespeed- und Fixie-Bereich wird oft auf Käfige zurückgegriffen, als alternative zu Klickies. 
Ich meine solche:
*hier*

Nen Bekannter nutzt Diese auch um mehr Halt zu haben, hab sie aber selber noch nie ausprobiert.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß Lithi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (1. Oktober 2010)

So Plattformpedale sind auf jeden Fall deutlich geiler als die Käfigdinger. Mit den richtigen Schuhen hat man da richtig Grip (der Fuss lässt sich nicht mehr auf dem Pedal bewegen, auch wenn man will). Ziehen geht halt nur sehr eingeschränkt. Ich glaub das musst du selber wissen ob du das brauchst. Man kann damit schon auch bergauf fahren. Im September warens bei mir über 10000hm die ich mit Flats hochgefahren bin (und wenn die anderen nicht ständig schlapp gemacht hätten und am verhungern gewesen wäre wäre auch noch deutlich mehr gegangen). 

Klickies haben vor allem den Vorteil das die Schuhe da steifere Sohlen haben. Das find ich angenehmer zu fahren. 
Und der Fuss ist erstens fixiert und seine Position ist definiert (bei Plattformpedalen steht man halt schon gelegentlich mal ein wenig schief drauf).

Käfigpedale würde ich nicht fahren wollen. Rein, dann Riemen zu, anhalten, umkippen, Riemen wieder auffummeln... Nene, das tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## walter021 (2. Oktober 2010)

"ziehen" muss eigentlich nicht sein.

kann ich bei den jetzigen 250g wellgos ja auch nicht. also von der uphill EFFEKTIVITÄT dürfte kein unterschied zwischen 
-plattform/käfig ohne pins (die jetzigen 250g wellgos)
und den 
-300g MG1 plattform mit pins
sein, oder?


----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2010)

Käfige sind aber echt saugefährlich! Plattformpedale sind vom grip her viieel besser als Trekkingpedale (meine Erfahrung). wenn dir gewicht wichtig ist, (und geld nicht )schau dir die mal an:http://www.sixpack-racing.de/de/par...c65a856b4de6d81f8c7a6f2e04d3721&mnid=18&page= (265 g,leichter gehts nicht)

und wenn du eh schon ohne Klick gefahren bist, ist das kein großer unterschied. Ich fahr auch Plattform bergauf ohne Probleme  .


----------



## trauntaler (2. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall muss der Schuh dazu passen. Trekkingschuhe haben oft große Stollen (quer), der Grip ist zwar meist nicht soo schlecht aber es ist nicht einfach eine angenehme Position zu finden. Als Referenz nenne ich da mal FiveTen Schuhe, dazu Wellgo MG1 mit etwas längeren Pins (1-2mm) - Traum!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## walter021 (2. Oktober 2010)

als schuhe habe ich bis jetzt standard jogging schuhe benutzt. meine haben aber kaum noch profil, von daher geht das schon.

@leonF: sehr schönes pedal. genau das was ich suche.
gibts das irgendwo günstig in ebay, oder so?


----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2010)

CRC hat siefür 13 euronen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31836 . Ebay weiß ich jetzt nicht. Glaub aber nicht, dass es noch güntiger geht...


----------



## walter021 (2. Oktober 2010)

LeonF schrieb:


> CRC hat siefür 13 euronen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31836 . Ebay weiß ich jetzt nicht. Glaub aber nicht, dass es noch güntiger geht...


 
hmm, verstehe nicht ganz warum du da ein anderen link postest. 

ich interessiere mich für die luxus-pedale von oben. (sixpack)

wobei die plastik pedale von dem unteren link auch nicht schlecht wären was gewicht betrifft. 
hat man auf den plastikteilen ebenso einen super grip?


----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2010)

Oh, tschuldigung, Thread verwechselt... . Hab eben dieseNC-17 Plastik-Pedale. Grip ist jetzt nicht der allerbeste  ,passt aber. Und zwischen Trekkingpedalen (bin solche vorher gefahren) und den Plastikdingern liegen immer noch Welten!

Hibike sagt (für die icons jetzt): 209 euro

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...1d0/s/Sixpack-Icon-Ti-MG-Pedale-Mod-2010.html

ebay auch:

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=six...con&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## Deleted 140574 (2. Oktober 2010)

Zu den MG1: Bin die jetzt n Jahr lang mit IXS Dope Schuhen und gelegentlich normalen Vans-Strassenschuhen. Grip ist mit beiden Schuhen hervorragend. Die IXS sind halt recht schwer. Mit den Pedalen bin ich voll zufrieden, v.a. fÃ¼r den Preis (26â¬ Ebay, neu). Uphill is auch kein Problem mit denen, kannst halt net wirklich ziehen, wie bei Klickies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (3. Oktober 2010)

walter021 schrieb:


> sind solche pedale uphill zu gebrauchen?



Wenn man sich das hier mal anguckt, ein klares Ja! 
(Höhenmeterweltrekord mit Birkenstocksandalen und Plattformpedalen...)


----------



## walter021 (3. Oktober 2010)

wow, krasser typ, 20000hm!!!

das sixpack icon ist halt doch recht teuer. von der form/gewicht her gut gefallen würde mir noch das hier:




davtus spyder 296g. irgendwo hier im forum meinte aber einer die lager seien schlecht bei davtus. könnte man die vielleicht nachtauschen mit was besserem?
 




die teile wären mit 240g auch nicht übel. 
haben die teile überhaupt nen besseren grip als meine wellgo käfigpedale?
haben solche pedalausführungen überhaupt nen besseren grip als die standard käfigpedale?


----------



## LeonF (3. Oktober 2010)

Also bei den Pedalen von Gigabike wist du (glaub ich jetzt) keinen merklichen Grip-unterschied erfahren, weil die ja keine richtigen Pins haben. Der grip ist da wahrscheinlich noch schlechter als bei deinen "getunten" Pedalen. Die von Davtus scheinen (so, wie ich das erkennen kann) schon pins zu haben. Allerdings ist die Auflagefläche (gemeint ist die größe des Pedals) jetzt nicht die größte. Und eine große Auflagefläche ist (für mich) schon ein riesen Komfort-gewinn und die kontrolle über das rad ist auch viel besser


----------



## walter021 (3. Oktober 2010)

grad noch was anderes entdeckt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



240g fÃ¼r nur 50â¬. 
http://ridelite.blogspot.com/2007/05/tioga-spyder-240gramm.html
hier steht was von einsatzbereich FR und DH. 

sind die teile uphill im CC etwa nicht zu gebrauchen?


----------



## walter021 (3. Oktober 2010)

was ich an den tioga spyder komisch finde ist, dass die teile länger als breit sind. habe irgendwie das gefühl, dass man effektiver treten kann wenn die pedale kurz und breit sind.


----------



## LeonF (3. Oktober 2010)

Dochdoch. Es gibt ja auch BMX-pedale, mit denen man Mountainbike fährt... . Soll wahrscheinlich nur "hardcore" rüberkommen . Und wenn die teile wirklich 240g wiegen, sind sie bestimmt uphill-tauglich... Allerdings kommen sie mir doch auch ein bisschen klein vor(wg. Auflagefläche)... Aber wenn sie dir gefallen, sind 50 euro für 240g ein sicher ein super Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (3. Oktober 2010)

walter021 schrieb:


> haben die teile überhaupt nen besseren grip als meine wellgo käfigpedale?
> haben solche pedalausführungen überhaupt nen besseren grip als die standard käfigpedale?



Hm, die haben alle die Pins nur an den äußeren Rändern, sprich wenn Du nicht ganz stabile Sohlen und riesige Füße hast, oder anderweitig nicht perfekt auf den Dingern stehst, eierst Du (ok, Deine Füße) nur griplos hin und her.


----------



## walter021 (4. Oktober 2010)

von tioaga gäbe es auch noch den etwas schöneren surefoot:




mit 270g auch super.

muss nun allerdings die auflagefläche vergleichen


----------



## walter021 (4. Oktober 2010)

sehe grad, dass die gewichtsangaben bei tioga immer ohne pins sind. 

hat wer ne ahnung wie schwer die pedale komplett sind?
32 pins wiegen was?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich jeweils auf 1 Pedal !


----------



## cone-A (5. Oktober 2010)

walter021 schrieb:


> als schuhe habe ich bis jetzt standard jogging schuhe benutzt.



Schuhe mit gedämpfter Sohle auf Fahrradpedalen sind natürlich eine gewaltige Energieverschwendung. Da läßt Du so viele Körner im System, daß es auf das Pedalgewicht eigentlich nicht mehr ankommt.

Was ist denn Dein Problem mit Klickies?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

twenty6 prerunner pedal


----------



## walter021 (5. Oktober 2010)

cone-A schrieb:


> Schuhe mit gedämpfter Sohle auf Fahrradpedalen sind natürlich eine gewaltige Energieverschwendung. Da läßt Du so viele Körner im System, daß es auf das Pedalgewicht eigentlich nicht mehr ankommt.
> 
> Was ist denn Dein Problem mit Klickies?
> 
> Gruß cone-A


 
jo, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. habe dann aber den schuh genauer betrachtet und hauptsächlich dämpfen tut er nur im fersbereich. aber hast schon recht, ein klein wenig dämpfen tut er am ballen auch, was sicher zu verlusten führen kann.

führt das wirklich zu spürbaren energieverlusten?

falls ja, kannst du mir andere schuhe empfehlen?
(wäre dankbar über tips ;-)




> Was ist denn Dein Problem mit Klickies?


 
-zu unsicheres gefühl downhill 
-uphill genauso, da ich gerne sehr steil fahre und ab 25% jederzeit absteigen können muss
-schuhe zu schlecht zum normalen laufen im gebirge (bike tragen, bike liegen lassen und ein wenig zu wandern)
-nicht alltagtauglich


----------



## walter021 (5. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> twenty6 prerunner pedal


 
coole daten, aber recht hÃ¤sslich. mal sehen wo die preislich liegen

edit: 200â¬ fÃ¼r die stahlachs teile?
ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. Oktober 2010)

Superstar Pedale,
m.W. baugleich mit sixpack skywalker, jedoch deutlich günstiger.







Guggsu hier:

www.superstarcomponents.co.uk

zu schwer?
Dann die ultra mag cnc Pedale auf der gleichen Seite, gibt's alles auf Wunsch auch mit Titanachse.
Ich fahre beide und würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, Versand aus UK ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## walter021 (5. Oktober 2010)

danke für den tipp, baumschubser

noche ne OT frage: stammt dein nicname zufällig aus ner älteren serie über dinosaurier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, tut er, hat aber auch im weitesten Sinne mit meinem Beruf zu tun.


----------



## walter021 (5. Oktober 2010)

die ultra mag cnc schauen wirklich sehr edel aus

kannst du die uphill auch empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal vorweg, ich bin mit Klickpedalen noch nie klargekommen, von daher kann ich da keinen Vergleich ziehen.

Ich fahre die superstar-Pedale in Verbindung mit Five10 Schuhen, natürlich auch uphill und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Der Grip ist so gut, dass Du, wenn Du mit den Schuhen etwas verkantest, auch leicht 'ziehen' kannst.

Das geht natürlich auch mit vielen anderen Plattformpedalen, aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältinis ist in diesem Falle natürlich top.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

walter021 schrieb:


> coole daten, aber recht hässlich. mal sehen wo die preislich liegen
> 
> edit: 200 für die stahlachs teile?
> ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel


 
leicht, billig und gut geht halt nicht zusammen ..... Und bei den ganzen Farben passt eine bestimmt zum Bike 

und 290 gr das päärchen sind nicht so einfach zu toppen 

Aber stimmt, ist schon ein stolzer Preis


----------



## walter021 (6. Oktober 2010)

grad noch andere wellgos gefunen mit 29og /pair:




93x90mm

oder etwas ähnliches bei gleichem gewicht:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Oktober 2010)

was kosten die? wo gibt's die?


----------



## walter021 (6. Oktober 2010)

weiß ich leider auch nicht. ich nehme mal an bei ebay am ehesten?
allzu teuer sind die sicher nicht.

wenn man die dann noch mit den standard wellgo TI achsen (so wie die bei den MG1) bestücken könnte wären die bei nem sensationellen gewicht


----------



## trauntaler (7. Oktober 2010)

*skeptikmodusein*

Alle Pedale die leichter als Wellgo MG1 mit Ti-Achsen sind waren furchtbar klein oder das Gewicht hat sich als  Angabe pro Pedal herausgestellt. So meine Erfahrung.

*skeptikmodusaus*


----------



## walter021 (7. Oktober 2010)

gewicht müsste gut passen:





90x93mm ist auch nicht zu klein für mich


was haben die MG1 für abmessungen?

edit: laut bikemailorder 100mm x 90mm

die C135 sind wohl ne super wahl, ich versuch die zu besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2010)

trauntaler schrieb:


> *skeptikmodusein*
> 
> Alle Pedale die leichter als Wellgo MG1 mit Ti-Achsen sind waren furchtbar klein oder das Gewicht hat sich als Angabe pro Pedal herausgestellt. So meine Erfahrung.
> 
> *skeptikmodusaus*


 
Twenty 6 selbst nachgewogen 298g das paar incl. Pins und Stahlachse. Titan achse ist nochmal 60g leichter aber auch 60 CHF (50EUR) teuerer ....


----------



## walter021 (7. Oktober 2010)

das C135 gibts für 50$ im netz

leider nur schwer auftreibbar. ein shop erlaubt sich sogar 55$ versandkosten nach europa zu verlangen.


----------



## trauntaler (7. Oktober 2010)

kann mal einen einen Meterstab an die Pedale halten? Ich denke die sind winzig und damit unbequem (je nach Schuhwerk und Fahrstil).


----------



## walter021 (8. Oktober 2010)

wenn sie mit den abmessungs angaben nicht beschissen haben, sind die teile nur unwesentlich kleiner als MG1 pledale. 93x90 statt 100x90


----------

